# Solved: connect laptop to lcd



## put26 (May 3, 2007)

i am trying to connect my advent 7104 laptop to my 42" philips lcd tv resolution 1366 x 768p.my laptop has a vga connection and my lcd tv has a hdmi connection.i try to find a cable that connects vga to hdmi but can not get 1,maybe cos this can not be done..? i then bought a cable with vga to dvi and put a hdmi adapter onto the dvi end of it but this didnt work either..could someone please tell me wot i need to get to make it work?


----------



## Red2034 (Apr 17, 2007)

Vga to dvi is possible, but there are two kinds of dvi signal (DVI-I, which has both analog and digital output, and DVI-A which has only the analog output.). So if you hook in the vga->dvi cable, the signal will analog on the dvi-end of the cable. Since hdmi is digital, it doesn't support analog signals.

But there are signal converters that can convert digital to analog rgb, but they cost like 300$ at least. So you'll need a hdmi to dvi -cable and a signal converter similar to this:

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/DVI_ADC-converter.html


----------



## put26 (May 3, 2007)

thank you for this information it has been very helpful...


----------



## Red2034 (Apr 17, 2007)

LIST THIS THREAD AS SOLVED.... use the thread tools at the top to list as solved.


----------

